# I just can't believe it..NREMT-B



## p_dom121 (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi guys!
So yesterday I took my NREMT-B for second time, I studied what I considered A LOT, there was days where I slept until 2 am just studying, I did notes, flashcards, read about 3 books, re-read my notes...but I guess my efforts where not sufficient, today when I woke up, I said to myself: I DID PASS..and when I checked the site..unsuccessful performace..AGAIN..I have one last chance before taking the 24 hours of "refreshing", and according to the site my weaknesses are on "AIRWAY" and "CARDIOLOGY" everything else is fine except those two, so based on your experiences (the one's who have passed the NREMT-B ) can anyone recommend to me a good but really GOOD book or books to study from, please. Thank You!


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 1, 2011)

What books and flashcards (if the flashcards were commercial ones) did you use? Knowing that might help someone suggest one to you that you haven't used before. Wish I could help otherwise, but I never had to take NR for basic


----------



## p_dom121 (Jun 1, 2011)

I used:
1.Kaplan EMT-Basic by Richard J. Lapierre
2. EMT-Basic - Interactive Flashcards Book for EMT
3. I also printed a lot of tests from internet from sites like emtb.com,id44, and PDF EMT-B tests


----------



## freebyrd (Jun 1, 2011)

in my opinion from your post you may have overdone it, there are plenty of studies that show only so much benefit from cramming for exams and tests.

my advice to you would be to brush up on the areas of weakness and DON'T go buy another study program that might send you off in a whole new direction,

go with your notes, study reasonably not to hard, when your tired rest.
and DON'T study at all the day before your test.
relax, hang out with your family, get a good rest eat a good meal and go pass on your next try.
you will do it!


----------



## nwhitney (Jun 1, 2011)

freebyrd said:


> in my opinion from your post you may have overdone it, there are plenty of studies that show only so much benefit from cramming for exams and tests.
> 
> my advice to you would be to brush up on the areas of weakness and DON'T go buy another study program that might send you off in a whole new direction,
> 
> ...



I completely agree with this post.  All the books in the world won't help you pass a test if you don't know HOW to study.  Staying up until 2am is a bad idea.  I would suggest getting into a study group and tell them the areas that you need help with.  Good luck.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jun 1, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> I completely agree with this post.  All the books in the world won't help you pass a test if you don't know HOW to study.  Staying up until 2am is a bad idea.  I would suggest getting into a study group and tell them the areas that you need help with.  Good luck.



Amen. This is right on. As is the post above. 

And a side note. I personally find that cramming right till the last minute is detrimental to my final results for any test. My personal rule is 24-36 hours prior to the test start time, no more studying the subject being tested on. I have no scientific evidence to back it up. But plenty of personal experience. It works for me. I think it helps because I go into the test with a fresh mind, not one that is overloaded with and weary of the subject. If your mind is rested, you'll test better than if you cram until the last minute. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## sirengirl (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your luck. When I had scheduled my test 2 months ago, I had an opportunity to schedule it within the next 5 days, or 3 weeks away. I purposefully chose the later date so that I had plenty of time to study without going nuts. I studied for about 2-4 hours a day in my spare time, and my course used the JB Learning system. The test was different than the material I used, but it must have put me in the right mindset because I passed in 72-74 questions. I would say, see if you can get someone to go over your study material with you, someone who doesn't know a smuch as you. I've always found that when I am teaching something to someone, it helps me learn it better. Just an idea. Good luck!!


----------



## p_dom121 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank You everyone! My dad told me just the same, that maybe I spent too much time studying (for 3 weeks, 3-5 hours everyday) & by that my head just took way too much information. I was planning on not taking it again, but NO WAY! Medicine, helping..this is what I extremely enjoy doing, and I am going to complete this dream by passing this test!! Hopefully I will be taking it again for my 3rd chance by the end's of June. So wish me luck and thank you again! I appreciate.


----------



## RESQGUY (Jun 2, 2011)

I also suggest JB Learning. I feel that those questions were harder then the NREMT. Just think through the questions and go with your first choice, I know your gonna be amped up with it being your 3rd shot. Just stick with your gut and take your time. GOOD LUCK AND KEEP US UPDATED !!


----------



## Adz (Jun 2, 2011)

Don't over think it, NR likes to give 4 "right" answers, and one is slightly better than the rest. That one is usually the answer. Having said that, don't study test taking, look over the material and RELAX for at least 8 hours before the test. NO CRAMMING, that usually just hampers your performance.


----------



## m0nster986 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just remember your *ABCs* and *do not over think* the scenarios, and *BLS comes before ALS*. Good luck bud!


----------



## bigmoosewi (Jun 3, 2011)

I am taking my NREMT-Basic on Monday.  I'm kind of glad that I checked in today and saw this post.  Hopefully it will make me a little more confident.  I know right now I am freaking out about this written thing.  I have been putting in a couple hours a day going through things and taking some free on-line tests hoping they might help.  I'm crossing my fingers and saying prayers hoping to get through this.  It's nerve racking right now.  DEEP BREATH


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (Jun 4, 2011)

I was fortunately successful (i did alot of praying) on my first attempt, and here is what i did. I have access to EMSCAT.com and i would take the 200 question comprehensive test, and then i would get the results, and study my weaknesses in my book, by reading the chapters in my book. This seemed to be successful for me. Good luck on your next attempt, i know you will do fine.


----------

